# My tank is dying...



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a platy that died today when I changed the water, I have no idea why. Also, I have another platy who has white stringy poop and is staying near the bottom. One of my balloon mollies has some weird brownish/grayish fuzz growing on it, but seems ok otherwise.

I started treating the tank with API General Cure and Tetra Lifegaurd. I had already been treating the tank with this stuff last week and the fish seemed ok after it was done. 

The water looked really cloudy today and I had to do a complete water change, and when i looked at my fish after taking them out, one of my female platys was dead...

Tank specifics:
10 gallon
Temp:78F
PH:7 
Nitrates:0
Nitrites:0


Could someone please tell me what I can do, if what I'm doing won't fix it?I have a 20 gallon that is not ready to be used yet, and it is still cycling.I would greatly appreciate any help.*H2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you give us your water parameters? 

ammonia
nitrites
nitrates
ph

How often do you do your water changes? How long has the tank been set up? What kind of dechlorinator do you use? It does sound like some bad water conditions.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

ph:7
nitrates:0
nitrites:0
ammonia: i don't know

i do 25% water changes weekly, 100% monthly
i've had it set up for a month
i use API Stress Coat Aquarium water conditioner


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say your tank is cycleing. Don't do 100% water changes, it isn't needed. Don't clean your filter either as that is where the beneficial bacteria is.

You need to get an ammonia test kit. Do a search on here about nitrogen cycle and it will explain the process to you. I would almost bet your ammonia is high at this point. Test your water and if its above .25 do a water change. this will probably be needed every couple of days, Once the ammonia starts dropping on it own, the nitrites will spike and you will need to do tests and water changes still. Once the nitrite drops and nitrates start showing the tank is almost finished cycleing. But read the article on cycling a tank as it will better explain it. Ammonia and nitrite are bad for the fish and that is probably what is killing them.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]



These are pictures of the sick fish. Can you tell anything from these?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I've used the tank before, I had it in my dorm for 5 months. I set it up again right away when I moved home about a month ago. Does the cycling thing still affect it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get an API master fw kit and throw those strips out. They can be inaccurate. Also, I would advise against treating fish with meds if the problem is unknown and multiple meds at the same time can also be hazardous.....generally speaking....I know the meds you are using are broad spectrum.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok thank you both. I took out the carbon filter when I started treating the tank, should I put that back in? I will stop treating the tank and hope for the best. I will buy the test kit also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you've already started treating, I would continue.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

White stringy poo is a sign of internal parasites. Feed your fish some mashed up garlic or flake food soaked in garlic juice to kill the internal parasites. The white poo is their eggs, and you'll need to treat the water (eventually) with an anti-parasitic treatment to kill those eggs. Fish tend to love garlic, I've found.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes garlic is a great antiparasitic food for fish.Ive found it also entices fish who have gone off feed to eat again,which is very relieving especially when you have fish who are pigs and stop for no reason.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your fish maybe....I've tried numerous times but mine don't touch it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Really?how weird.Ive never had any fish turn it down.Thats going from all sorts of wild bettas,domestics,livebearers,tetras and even an angel.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you moved the tank from the dorms to home, did you clean everything before setting it up?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I rinsed everything with water,but I didn't do anything else.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was tap water then you probably killed off all the bacteria which is causeing your tank to cycle again.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Little bacteria are so delicate.Sigh.I fed the fish garlic, they ate it. It's kind of a wait and see thing now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you just get fresh garlic and use a garlic press? Then dump that in the tank?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I tested the water with the API Freshwater Test Kit and the results were
Ammonia:0
Nitrate:0
Nitrite:0
Ph:6

Is there a way to raise the ph?Everything else tested fine.


----------

